# How The (Put Your Choice of Sentence Enhancer Here) Do You Steer?



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2020)

Seen one built on The Modelling News Pretty sure it showed the innards

EDIT: The Modelling News: Search results for soviet ball tank


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2020)

Something like this maybe

​


----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2020)

Why try to steer? Wait for a nail to cause a blowout and then call AAA.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2020)

They show you how they steer, but how does it turn? (Which I should've wrote in the first place! 😉😆😂) It only has one track and tiny side wheels or skies....do they all lean left/right together? 🤨🤔😉😆😂


----------



## newst (Nov 12, 2020)

It's simple Newtonian physics. If you want to turn left, fire the portside gun, the reverse to go right. A tad wasteful on the battlefield, but really nasty in the motor pool.


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 12, 2020)

Douglas Self has pages devoted to monowheels (Motorwheels monowheels), which may be one of the least useful paths in transportation technology. "How Stuff Works" (How Monowheels Work) claims that they're steered by weight shift.

I kind of dislike the idea of steering by machine gun (or cannon) fire. It would make my commute even less pleasant.

You can buy your own monowheel! See McLean's Monocycle Story | McLean Monocycle

I don't think it needs firearms for steering.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 12, 2021)

You steer the same way the Blackhawks steered their War Wheel.


----------

